# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Đại lý chính thức của hãng HK Vietnamairlines

## jin_ngn

Công ty *VietPowerTravel* là một trong những đại lý vé máy bay chính thức của nhiều hãng hàng không lớn trong nước và quốc tế như: American Airlines, China Air, Thai Airway, Korean Air, Air France, VietNam Airlines, Jetstar, Air Mekong...

 Với phương châm *"Gìn giữ niềm tin - Bồi đắp thương hiệu"* chúng tôi luôn mong muốn tạo niềm tin với Khách hàng bằng chính sự chuyên nghiệp của mình. 

 Rất hân hạnh được tư vấn (miễn phí) các hành trình và giá tốt nhất đến quý khách.

 Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: Ms Thùy

 Mob: 097 464 8588
 Business phone: 043.640 1905 - ext 165
 YM: jin_ngn
 Email: jinngn@gmail.com
 website: Welcome to Viet Power Travel

----------

